# Kjaer: solo una botta. Tonali ok. Rebic guarito. Origi e Theo...



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo. 

Kjaer resterà nel ritiro della Danimarca

Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo. *


.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

*Tuttosport: lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).*


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo. .
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).



Sarà vera la guarigione di Rebic? Gli è apparsa la Madonna?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà vera la guarigione di Rebic? Gli è apparsa la Madonna?


Vabbè guarito prima del prossimo stop.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà vera la guarigione di Rebic? Gli è apparsa la Madonna?


Tutte le ernie discali scompaiono con riposo e latte caldo!

basta tenerlo chiuso in casa un paio di settimane e dopo la crisi iniziale tutto torna normale 

Quante balle cercano di darci da bere  

 W Rebic, ma non farlo più 

Siii magari!!


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Settembre 2022)

Origi = UWO
Unidentified
walking 
Object


----------



## Simo98 (24 Settembre 2022)

Per carità Ballo Tourè, piuttosto arretriamo Leao a terzino


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).



.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).



.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).



.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

Up


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, non c'è preoccupazione riguardo le condizioni di Kjaer. Il danese ha riportato solo una botta alla caviglia. Tonali oggi tornerà da Pioli e sarà a disposizione per il match con l'Empoli. Buone notizie anche da Rebic: il dolore alla schiena è sparito. Ora il croato corre alla ricerca della migliore condizione. *Origi* ha tempi di recupero un pò più lunghi ma nemmeno troppo: punta Juve o Chelsea. Stessi tempi di recupero di *Theo.
> 
> Kjaer resterà nel ritiro della Danimarca
> 
> Tuttosport: *lo stop più grave rimane ovviamente quello occorso a Theo Hernandez che contro l'undici di Spalletti, giocando l'intera ripresa sul dolore, si è procuratore uno stiramento del lungo adduttore destro che potrebbe costringerlo a saltare non solo la gara contro l'Empoli del primo ottobre. Pioli in Toscana lo sostituirà probabilmente con Ballo-Touré, se invece lo stop sarà più lungo, è possibile che entrino in gioco con Chelsea e Juventus anche Calabria e Dest. Pure il capitano ha terminato la gara col Napoli con un problema muscolare al flessore, ma gli esami effettuati martedì hanno escluso lesioni e dopo una settimana di lavoro personalizzato a Milanello, da martedì alla ripresa degli allenamenti dovrebbe rientrare in gruppo. Oggi al centro sportivo rossonero tornerà anche Tonali. Il centrocampista è stato depennato dai convocati dell'Italia dopo una settimana di sedute a parte a causa di un affaticamento muscolare rimediato contro il Napoli e oggi verrà valutato dallo staff medico rossonero. Anche per lui c'è la speranza che non si tratti di nulla di grave e che possa esserci alla ripresa quando Pioli conta di avere anche Rebic (leggera ernia discale, prossima settimana in gruppo) e Origi (tendinite al legamento del retto femorale, ora si trova in Belgio e punta alla convocazione per Chelsea-Milan del 5 ottobre).


,


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Settembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Tutte le ernie discali scompaiono con riposo e latte caldo!
> 
> basta tenerlo chiuso in casa un paio di settimane e dopo la crisi iniziale tutto torna normale
> 
> ...


Avrà preso un Brufen e ora è tutto ok


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà vera la guarigione di Rebic? Gli è apparsa la Madonna?


Per me Rebic non ha mai avuto niente, sono infortuni "diplomatici"
Ha scazzato con qualcuno (da anni ormai) e fa come gli pare


----------

